
Macy's stores passwords in cleartext - white_eskimo
http://twitter.com/randybias/status/8462914019
======
foobar2k
Hundreds of companies store/send back passwords in cleartext. I agree it is
annoying and poor form for security, but hardly shocking.

Maybe someone could make a "Companies which store passwords in cleartext"
database to name and shame them all.

